# Need a new Shop Vac, Recommendations?



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

It's time for a new shop vac. Mine is over 25 years old at this point and it needs to be replaced. My antique Craftsman had the larger diameter hose and very strong suction. Stronger than most anything else I've used here and there. What current models are you guys using that you could recommend.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I was going to check out a Dewalt battery operated.Sure be nice not dragging a cord around or a generator doing test plots cleaning out planter boxes.


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

I recently got a Craftsman 15 gallon through Amazon - had lots of reviews and top stars so I went with it. So far so good for today's quality "junk".


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

swmnhay said:


> I was going to check out a Dewalt battery operated.Sure be nice not dragging a cord around or a generator doing test plots cleaning out planter boxes.


I have one of those. Would work good for what you want to do, but if you only have the 18V batteries it will chew through them pretty quickly. 20V Li ion batteries will last quite a bit longer. In a shop it would not be a replacement for a corded vac for the lack of CFM and lack of run time.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Gearclash said:


> I have one of those. Would work good for what you want to do, but if you only have the 18V batteries it will chew through them pretty quickly. 20V Li ion batteries will last quite a bit longer. In a shop it would not be a replacement for a corded vac for the lack of CFM and lack of run time.


I do have the 20V

How big is the canister on yours?


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

swmnhay said:


> I do have the 20V
> 
> How big is the canister on yours?


It is model DCV581H, says 2 gallon on the label. That might be a touch on the optimistic side.


----------

